# Visitor Fishing in and near East Lansing



## CincyMike (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all, 

I will be making my 1st business trip to East Lansing next week. As an avid fisherman, I will be packing my 6.5 ft packable ugly stick, but other than that I am completely in the dark. I would greatly appreciate any help on locations to bank fish, and what type of lures to bring. I live in SW Ohio, and fish regularly for SMB, LMB, trout, crappie, and bluegill. But honestly anything that would give me a tug on the line would be great. I am staying at Mich State with a rental car, and will be able to fish from 5:30pm on. I will be getting a MI license, and hoping for the best. I am not expecting any honey holes to be posted online, but any general help would be great. You can PM me as well.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Mike,
Fishing without a boat in this area (bank fishing) kind of sucks. Not much opportunity, but I can point you to a few spots. it really depends what you want to fish for. Right on campus is the Red Cedar River, which has smallmouth, pike, and assorted panfish. Be aware though that MSU has, or at least used to have, a ban on fishing the river on campus...check with someone there to see if that's still the case. Back in the 70's we sometimes were known to fish it well after midnight....shhhhh! The Red Cedar is a real muddy river that gets a bad rap, but it's a lot cleaner than it was back in the 70's. If you go upstream on the Red Cedar a couple of miles to Okemos, there is a public park right on the river called Ferguson Park...it's right where the river crosses Okemos Road. Check a local map. You can fish the river there a bit, although it's limited to just a few hundred yards. In my younger days we caught quite a few nice smallies there. Also, a couple miles upstream from Okemos towards Williamston, the Red Cedar crosses Grand River Ave. and there is a park there also that you can fish a bit. When I was a kid, we used to hop in the river at both of these places in waders and fish smallies, pike, rock bass, etc. Muddy stream though.

There is some opportunity for bank fishing in downtown Lansing in the Grand River for bass, walleye, pike, cats, etc., but I honestly don't know that much about it...never done it. Lots of people do though. I'd suggest you call Grand River bait and tackle in Lansing for advice....482-4461. 

You can bank fish a few miles northeast of Lansing in Lake Ovid at Sleepy Hollow State Park. It's about 20 minutes from campus, and has a lot of panfish (mostly small), largemouth, some pike and musky, channel cats, etc. You'll need to buy a daily park sticker (under $10) to get in, but there are a lot of spots around the lake to poke along the shore. Even better, if you have some waders you can cover a lot of ground. It's real close to my house, and a nice place to kick around just to get out.

Hope that helps you some. As I said, opportunities right around town here are pretty limited for us fisherman.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Lake Lansing has a public park. I'm not sure what type of shore fishing there is there, but it may be worth a look. 

Good luck.


----------



## CincyMike (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the tips! I was planning on heading to Gander Mtn. Never been to one, as we only have Bass Pro Shops here. Sounds hit or miss, but it will be nice to wet a line!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

if the weather is nice and i get out work early during the week which i normally do..... . got a boat and willing to show ya around. im like 20 mins from lansing


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

ozzgood2001 said:


> if the weather is nice and i get out work early during the week which i normally do..... . got a boat and willing to show ya around. im like 20 mins from lansing


I was thinking the same thing with my boat. But I looked at my schedule for next week and it's looking lousy for getting out fishing.

CincyMike- seriously, call Grand River bait and tackle when you get to town. They're real down to earth people who will be willing to point you to some shore fishing spots nearby. Gander Mt. is a good place to shop, but don't expect to get local fishing info there....they're just typical chain store employees.

kbkrause - Lake Lansing is a good bet with a boat, but there is very little shore fishing available. Just a couple of beaches. Like I said, shore fishing in this area sucks.


----------



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

For bank fishing if you have a car then the easiest place to fish is Moores Park in Lansing. Take I-496 West to Logan (Martin Luther King Blvd). and turn left (south) on MLK Blvd. Go over the bridge over the Grand River, about two blocks from highway, and immediately at the other side at the bridge turn left (east) on to Moores River Drive. Go up a couple of blocks and there is the small local park that has parking and most people fish right at the park below the dam. It's no more than a ten minute drive from campus. If no car then just wade the Red Cedar River in E. Lansing. I believe there is no bank fishing allowed on campus.


----------



## CincyMike (Apr 27, 2005)

Tonight is the night, as it will be the best weather. I talked to a guy at Dick's who pointed me to a small pond on Jolly Rd. that has bass. May go there, then try the Grand River. I am going to call the baitshop today as well to see what is hot there.....Did not realize St. Clair was so close....wish I had my boat!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

CincyMike said:


> Did not realize St. Clair was so close....wish I had my boat!


LSC isnt that close, prob 2 hours to put a boat in the water. Let us know how you do.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

well man if ya read this lemme know im home alreeady today and ill be out early tomorrow and have a boat im about 20 mins from lansing call me if ya want. got a few lakes here int he area we can try. (517) 749 1563


----------



## Roger Ringle (Sep 12, 2021)

CincyMike said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be making my 1st business trip to East Lansing next week. As an avid fisherman, I will be packing my 6.5 ft packable ugly stick, but other than that I am completely in the dark. I would greatly appreciate any help on locations to bank fish, and what type of lures to bring. I live in SW Ohio, and fish regularly for SMB, LMB, trout, crappie, and bluegill. But honestly anything that would give me a tug on the line would be great. I am staying at Mich State with a rental car, and will be able to fish from 5:30pm on. I will be getting a MI license, and hoping for the best. I am not expecting any honey holes to be posted online, but any general help would be great. You can PM me as well.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


#2, brass mepps spinner w red shank, no cocktail, for pike, sunfish crappie, rock brass. I used to cross backroads cross crossing the looking glass river east of us 27 as far as laingsburg, fishing any access I could find for pike. West of us 27, some places pike, some bass. Mepps w purple bucktail, 2.5" rapala, usually black and gold. My wife had success w yellow rooster tail for bass. Your favorite rubber worm.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Roger,

Check them dates on the Recommened Reading. This one is 16 years old.


----------



## spartannation (Jan 14, 2016)

Doh!


----------

